# Apple Watch Series 6



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/App...ter-resistance-connectivity-upgrades_id120325


----------



## BarracksSi

:facepalm:

What are we now, MacRumors?


----------



## zygomatic21

The biggest question (for me) is the one they didn't address: can they get longer battery life?


----------



## BarracksSi

zygomatic21 said:


> The biggest question (for me) is the one they didn't address: can they get longer battery life?


That'll have to wait until someone invents all-new battery chemistry that can be produced at scale.


----------



## zygomatic21

BarracksSi said:


> That'll have to wait until someone invents all-new battery chemistry that can be produced at scale.


Agreed. Or if they can significantly cut power consumption - which is hard to do with a small, 'always-on' device


----------



## ronalddheld

My impression is if the SoC is reducted in size, the case size will be smaller or more components may be added.


----------



## SpolaR

zygomatic21 said:


> The biggest question (for me) is the one they didn't address: can they get longer battery life?


 Indeed


----------



## BarracksSi

zygomatic21 said:


> Agreed. Or if they can significantly cut power consumption - which is hard to do with a small, 'always-on' device


Yup. The first prototypes barely ran a few hours (I think it was less than a couple hours!) before they conked out. It took a lot of code optimization and custom silicon design to get them to a usable state. And the first version of watchOS didn't even allow native apps, either. The fact that the Series 5's CPU is so much faster - and it has LTE, GPS, and an always-on display, none of which the first-gen had - while maintaining just as much battery life is, frankly, pretty crazy.


----------



## ronalddheld

IMO, Apple is satified if you get a day of use from your AW.


----------



## umarrajs

Higher water resistance -Does that imply increase in thickness?
If yes, the battery size will go up too, hopefully.


----------



## zygomatic21

umarrajs said:


> Higher water resistance -Does that imply increase in thickness?
> If yes, the battery size will go up too, hopefully.


Not necessarily - they may have come up with better/revised seals for the crown and other "open" parts of the case.


----------



## utzelu

I agree that more battery life should be a top priority for the next iteration. I think we have enough features for now.


----------



## zygomatic21

Agree completely - especially since Apple is emphasizing some of the more battery-intensive features (compass, music streaming) as core benefits of the watch


----------



## Prdrers

utzelu said:


> I agree that more battery life should be a top priority for the next iteration. I think we have enough features for now.


For sure. I was checking out the Fitbit Versa 2 as a possible upgrade for my wife's Versa, and it has a 5-day battery. I know there are a lot of things at play, and the AW is much different internally, but... I mean if Fitbit can pull 5 days out of the Versa 2, Apple should be able to get to the 2-3 day range. I'm no expert, but that's just my opinion. Daily charging is my only gripe with my AW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizcut1

Are we already on Series 6?


----------



## BarracksSi

Bizcut1 said:


> Are we already on Series 6?


No. Just clickbait rumors.


----------



## moeharri

I just hope they keep the battery life the same or better. When I sold my AW3 for an AW5, the new watch's battery life was HORRIBLE. It turns out that it was mostly related to the new OS. When Watch OS 6.1 came out, it fixed the severe battery life issues I was seeing (even with the AOD turned off). At this time, I still leave the AOD off and I can get 2-3 days of battery life, which is pretty nice.


----------



## mr.steevo

Apple has a patent for their iPhone to have a solar panel beneath the screen so as to charge the device. If this innovation could be placed in their watch the life of the battery would be extended.

Unfortunately, no company in the world has the technology to put a man on the moon, have rockets that land right side up, and watches that are solar powered.


----------



## ronalddheld

Rather use a charger then rely on lightbfor power. YMMV.


----------



## TheDude

moeharri said:


> I just hope they keep the battery life the same or better. When I sold my AW3 for an AW5, the new watch's battery life was HORRIBLE. It turns out that it was mostly related to the new OS. When Watch OS 6.1 came out, it fixed the severe battery life issues I was seeing (even with the AOD turned off). At this time, I still leave the AOD off and I can get 2-3 days of battery life, which is pretty nice.


Don't forget, the series 3 was the thickest and had the largest battery of any Apple Watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gbphilli

ronalddheld said:


> Rather use a charger then rely on lightbfor power. YMMV.


I would rather have both options.


----------



## SaMaster14

Hoping that Series 6 is a total redesign (series 5 is basically a series 4.5). I’ll probably jump for the Hermes Series 6, although currently very happy with my stainless steel series 4 as a workout watch that I move into the rotation occasionally!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDubaiExpat

hope they make it thinner, thats all i want


----------



## ronalddheld

Better battery life over thinner.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

TheDubaiExpat said:


> hope they make it thinner, thats all i want


Agreed.



ronalddheld said:


> Better battery life over thinner.


My Series 4 survives just fine being charged daily while I'm showering and every couple of days a supplemental charge of ten or twenty minutes. If the battery technology improves incrementally between generations, I'd rather see the next increment go into dimensions and only after it's a little thinner put future improvements to battery life. But I rather suspect Apple will prioritize battery life.


----------



## cs12

New year new apple devices no longer news.

If they didn’t release any that would be news.


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/Apple-Watch-Series-6-price-release-date-specs-new-features_id121656


----------



## freshweasley76

zygomatic21 said:


> The biggest question (for me) is the one they didn't address: can they get longer battery life?


Great point. The short batter life was for me the most painful downside of having an Apple watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I see no indication that Apple willnincrease battery life versus adding components


----------



## ronalddheld

https://www.phonearena.com/news/tipster-leaks-no-change-to-apple-watch-display_id125011


----------



## ronalddheld

One of the biggest new Apple Watch Series 6 features is essentially confirmed now


They say there's no smoke without fire, and there's a great deal of smoke surrounding the possible addition of a blood oxygen sensor to the Apple Watch Series 6.




www.phonearena.com


----------



## Deltarocketscientist

zygomatic21 said:


> The biggest question (for me) is the one they didn't address: can they get longer battery life?


I agree, battery life is a big issue. The constant on display does not help at all. Also, they need some work on the primary applications.... I'm not sure a faster processor is on my list of upgrades
Ray


----------



## ronalddheld

IMO, charging once a day is fine by Apple, if it keep their phones/watches thin.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> IMO, charging once a day is fine by Apple, if it keep their phones/watches thin.


It becomes just part of the routine. My wife's Fitbit has been caught with insufficient charge for a workout because, since it runs so long between charges, it doesn't become a habit to top it up.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Yes, but all the same it would be nice to be able to take a weekend trip without taking an extra charger good for nothing else.


----------



## BarracksSi

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yes, but all the same it would be nice to be able to take a weekend trip without taking an extra charger good for nothing else.


Yeah, true. I usually take along another watch for trips.

Then I end up hardly using it because I have an outlet I can use at night to charge my stuff.


----------



## mr.steevo

BarracksSi said:


> It becomes just part of the routine. My wife's Fitbit has been caught with insufficient charge for a workout because, since it runs so long between charges, it doesn't become a habit to top it up.


The routine of charging makes sense to me.


----------



## BarracksSi

mr.steevo said:


> The routine of charging makes sense to me.


Right - like now, I'm sitting on the couch with our cat and will watch TV like usual, so I put my AW on its charger on the end table. It'll be topped off well before bedtime.


----------



## Tenshou

zygomatic21 said:


> The biggest question (for me) is the one they didn't address: can they get longer battery life?


----------



## TheDude

ronalddheld said:


> I see no indication that Apple willnincrease battery life versus adding components


No actually. They're removing Force Touch to make room for battery.









watchOS 7 drops Force Touch support, likely ahead of Apple Watch Series 6 hardware changes


watchOS 7 adds a variety of new features, such as sleep tracking and new workout types, but it also drops support for one key feature. With watchOS 7, Apple has deprecated support for the Force Touch functionality and is instead recommending developers look at other solutions. Given the Apple...




9to5mac.com





Also, the new iPhone is being rumored to add 3+ hrs due to new battery and optimizations. Reasonable to assume trickle down to watch and other devices.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

TheDude said:


> No actually. They're removing Force Touch to make room for battery.


I don't see how it makes room. The Force Touch sensor isn't anything more than a gasket under the display.

Force Touch is gone from their other mobile devices, though, so I think it's more about getting rid of legacy code.

I'll have to see if I like the change. Right now I like how FT can be quick to invoke while not suffering false positives.


----------



## ronalddheld

FWIW AW 6 should not be delayed like some or all of iPhone 12s.


----------



## TheDude

BarracksSi said:


> I don't see how it makes room. The Force Touch sensor isn't anything more than a gasket under the display.
> 
> Force Touch is gone from their other mobile devices, though, so I think it's more about getting rid of legacy code.
> 
> I'll have to see if I like the change. Right now I like how FT can be quick to invoke while not suffering false positives.


I'll miss force and 3D Touch as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

FWIW: Apple Watch Series 6 release date, price, features and news


----------



## ronalddheld

Is it true, that there will be AW6 and AW6 Pro?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Is it true, that there will be AW6 and AW6 Pro?


idk

four more days


----------



## ronalddheld

We will know then.


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> We will know then.


Which is why I don't bother asking fundamentally un-answerable questions or browsing rumor mills. (do I really want my page views and clicks to reward mere speculation? Nope)


----------



## ronalddheld

Advanced Apple Watch Series 6 and affordable Apple Watch SE are official


Apple has now announced the exciting Apple Watch SE and the premium Apple Watch 6. Check out their features and improvements here!




www.phonearena.com


----------



## BarracksSi

Watch


Apple Watch is the ultimate device for a healthy life. Available in three models: Apple Watch Ultra, Apple Watch Series 8, and Apple Watch SE.



www.apple.com












Watch


Apple Watch is the ultimate device for a healthy life. Available in three models: Apple Watch Ultra, Apple Watch Series 8, and Apple Watch SE.



www.apple.com












Apple Watch SE


Apple Watch SE has powerful connectivity, fitness, health, and safety features and is available in three case colors. Now a better value than ever.



www.apple.com





Key differences:

More colors and case materials available in Series 6
Pulse oximeter in Series 6
ECG carries into Series 6
SE looks a lot like the Series 4 Series 5 minus the ECG (also doesn't have the always-on display of the Series 5)
The full range back to Series 3 (still available) runs watchOS 7.


----------



## SaMaster14

BarracksSi said:


> Watch
> 
> 
> Apple Watch is the ultimate device for a healthy life. Available in three models: Apple Watch Ultra, Apple Watch Series 8, and Apple Watch SE.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch
> 
> 
> Apple Watch is the ultimate device for a healthy life. Available in three models: Apple Watch Ultra, Apple Watch Series 8, and Apple Watch SE.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Watch SE
> 
> 
> Apple Watch SE has powerful connectivity, fitness, health, and safety features and is available in three case colors. Now a better value than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key differences:
> 
> More colors and case materials available in Series 6
> Pulse oximeter in Series 6
> ECG carries into Series 6
> SE looks a lot like the Series 4 minus the ECG (also doesn't have the always-on display of the Series 5)
> The full range back to Series 3 (still available) runs watchOS 7.


I'll be sticking with my S4 for another year!

Really liking some of the new faces, including the GMT face, chronograph, and diving/timing bezel!

Hopefully next year Apple does a full refresh of the design of the AW - might splurge for the Hermès...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

SaMaster14 said:


> I'll be sticking with my S4 for another year!
> 
> *Really liking some of the new faces, including the GMT face, chronograph, and diving/timing bezel!*
> 
> Hopefully next year Apple does a full refresh of the design of the AW - might splurge for the Hermès...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks like they kept the GMT and timing bezel faces out of the beta OS so they could surprise us today.

My S4's still running fine, too. I can hold out another year or more, which is what I usually do anyway. Maybe my wife would finally want one of the new models, or she could have my aluminum S4 and I'll get a steel S6.


----------



## ronalddheld

Cannot afford to upgrade for a few more years.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I could use the battery life of a new 6 with always-on turned off, particularly the 44mm, but unless I decide I really, really need the blood oxymeter will probably just stick with my 4 for another year.


----------



## ronalddheld

Do not really need blood oxymeter. Always on screen and better viewing outside are pluses for me.


----------



## enkidu

watchcrank_tx said:


> I could use the battery life of a new 6 with always-on turned off, particularly the 44mm, but unless I decide I really, really need the blood oxymeter will probably just stick with my 4 for another year.


Same here. I think my 4 has enough juice left to last until the 7. Heck, I keep the first release AW until the 4; I'll put aside the money for moar straps 😛.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

watchcrank_tx said:


> I could use the battery life of a new 6 with always-on turned off, particularly the 44mm, but unless I decide I really, really need the blood oxymeter will probably just stick with my 4 for another year.


Well, I said that, then realized that the difference between a GPS-only 6 and my cell-enabled 4 after selling the 4 was well within impulse-buy range, and the oxymeter could come in handy. So a basic space gray 40mm should be here around the end of the month. Eschewed the 44 due to size. Don't need cell since the medical monitor I use the AW with won't talk to the watch directly, only to the phone, meaning the latter is always around. (My Series 4 has cell capability only because I bought it used.)

With the 5 and 6 being rather lackluster updates compared to the 4, I'm figuring 7 will be the big one. Maybe I'll spring for an "Edition" and a link bracelet next year. Would like to have the sapphire. But for now will stick to the plebeian model.


----------

